
Google Will Shut Down Its Social Network After User Information Was Exposed - extraterra
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/08/technology/google-plus-security-disclosure.html
======
sulam
Holy crap.

Poignant quote:

"When the company’s technical staff discovered the bug in March, they decided
against disclosing the issue to users because they hadn’t found anyone that
had been affected"

Later it becomes clear that this is because the data couldn't easily be
associated with users. But still.

------
ceejayoz
There's already a lively discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169243).

